# Outdoors > Gear and Equipment >  1 man tent recommendations

## Mohawk660

Looking at getting a light weight tent. Anyone got any recommendations. Prefer tent with a fly snd footprint.

----------


## dannyb

Get a 2 man, that is my advice. 1 man tent does not give piss all room.
The bushbuck 2 man tent is great value and is light for size, gives you plenty of options (fly only, fly and footprint, inner only and of course fly footprint and inner).
There is tonns of rom for your gear in vestibules on either side, and room inside to sit up, get changed and if need be spend time in there if the wearther turns shite.
They hold up well in the weather and can be had dirt cheap if you order from AliExpress and are prepared to wait or likewise bushbuck have pretty regular sales and they do pop up second hand on the yellow site from time to time.
Yes there are better tents but at 3 or 4 times the price but not 3 or 4 times better  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Marty Henry

As with Danny,  I've been using a marmot catalyst 2 for several years now. 2 person tent? not on your life but plenty roomy for one plus gear.

----------


## Barefoot

You need a 2man tent - you got to fit your dog in there too or she'll get lonely.

----------


## uk_exile

If you follow dannyb advice the Aliexpress verison of the bushbuck Horizon is the Naturehike Mongar. I out a review on here a while ago when mine arrived (took 11 days from China)

----------


## WillB

I had my first night out in my new Macpac microlight and enjoyed it. Room inside for the rifle and vestibule fits pack and boots. Seems sturdy and is quite thoughtfully designed. I admit I wouldn’t want to spend a wet week in it but solo one or three nights sure.

----------


## dannyb

the other thing to be aware of is if you are using it in a cold climate A small one man tent is far more susceptible to condensation due to the smaller volume of space inside. I have directly experienced this in my old 1 man tent -4 degrees woke up to the outside of my sleeping bag and all the mesh inside the tent completely soaked with condensation.
this was a tent and fly with reasonable ventilation.

----------


## chainsaw

I scored a MontBell 2 man light weight tent second hand a couple of year back.   Weighs ~1.5kg from memory. Brilliant for solo missions, plenty of room for you, gear and rifle inside tent. Probably would be too cosy for 2 larger people.
The MacPac microlight is best of the one man set ups I've come across

----------


## Shamus_

> I had my first night out in my new Macpac microlight and enjoyed it. Room inside for the rifle and vestibule fits pack and boots. Seems sturdy and is quite thoughtfully designed. I admit I wouldn’t want to spend a wet week in it but solo one or three nights sure.


Yeah they are pretty nice and super solid for the packed size/weight especially on the floor so no extra footprint needed.

----------


## kiwijames

I have both a two man and a one man MSR Carbon Reflex. They are good light weight tents. If I'm going easy I'll take the two man for both me and the hound. They're not cheap but can be found secondhand. Not even sure if they still make them?

----------


## dannyb

> I have both a two man and a one man MSR Carbon Reflex. They are good light weight tents. If I'm going easy I'll take the two man for both me and the hound. They're not cheap but can be found secondhand. Not even sure if they still make them?
> Attachment 161094


So ultra light they even work upside down  :Grin:  

Sorry I'll see myself out  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## RHSoldboy

Recently replaced my 1 man Kathmandu with an as new MSR Hubba Hubba (2 person) for solo trips. Virtually no extra weight/volume but no comparison regarding room/practicality!

----------


## MSL

One planet snow goondie, great tent, ultra solid in all weather, not overly heavy.
Only picture I have, which shows fuck all, haha.  But the wind and rain on this trip was something else! And collapsed the other tent we were staying in.  The snow goondie was bone dry and guy ropes still taut in the morning.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

I will endorse everything that has been said about getting a two person over a one person tent. I never use my one person these days, no point bugger all weight/size difference.

I will also add a few comments regarding the naturehike mongar 2. I have had one for a while.  It is pretty much the same tent as the Bush buck horizon 8000 and its a copy of the msr hubba hubba. 

I have given mine a trashing, and its holding up good. Its a great design no doubt about it and offers all the flexibility that  @dannyb mentions re fly/footprint combos etc. The reason I brought it at the time was that it was the cheapest option by far.

However the tent itself is only made of mosquito netting and can be cold at times even in the summer !!

I love it and will get my use out of it but next time it will be the hubba hubba for me. 4 seasons, bomber, mean design, better quality so will last longer. 

I often wonder how the mongar would look after a big sub alpine storm, im not 100% confident and thats why its the hubba hubba for me next time !! 



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## dannyb

> I will endorse everything that has been said about getting a two person over a one person tent. I never use my one person these days, no point bugger all weight/size difference.
> 
> I will also add a few comments regarding the naturehike mongar 2. I have had one for a while.  It is pretty much the same tent as the Bush buck horizon 8000 and its a copy of the msr hubba hubba. 
> 
> I have given mine a trashing, and its holding up good. Its a great design no doubt about it and offers all the flexibility that  @dannyb mentions re fly/footprint combos etc. The reason I brought it at the time was that it was the cheapest option by far.
> 
> However the tent itself is only made of mosquito netting and can be cold at times even in the summer !!
> 
> I love it and will get my use out of it but next time it will be the hubba hubba for me. 4 seasons, bomber, mean design, better quality so will last longer. 
> ...


Definitely echo your sentiments its a 3 season tent at best, I'll be taking mine when I fly into the Whataroa next week.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> I will endorse everything that has been said about getting a two person over a one person tent. I never use my one person these days, no point bugger all weight/size difference.
> 
> I will also add a few comments regarding the naturehike mongar 2. I have had one for a while.  It is pretty much the same tent as the Bush buck horizon 8000 and its a copy of the msr hubba hubba. 
> 
> I have given mine a trashing, and its holding up good. Its a great design no doubt about it and offers all the flexibility that  @dannyb mentions re fly/footprint combos etc. The reason I brought it at the time was that it was the cheapest option by far.
> 
> However the tent itself is only made of mosquito netting and can be cold at times even in the summer !!
> 
> I love it and will get my use out of it but next time it will be the hubba hubba for me. 4 seasons, bomber, mean design, better quality so will last longer. 
> ...


Msr are the last tents I would want in any kind of alpine storm, or anything more than a stiff breeze for that matter

----------


## kukuwai

> Msr are the last tents I would want in any kind of alpine storm, or anything more than a stiff breeze for that matter


That's interesting, i have only heard good things about them being bomber. What tent would you reccomend ryan? Chur 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Kudu

Don't bother with a 1 man tent. I took one to Fiordland thinking all about saving weight and space etc.(I had a MSR Carbon 1) But when you are stuck in it for 3 days of pouring rain with no room to move it is like a prison. So I got a Big Agnes 2 man tent and it is awesome. It is on't 1000gm from memory, and that was only about 200gm heavier than the MSR Carbon 1! And I have got so much more room and that makes all the difference.

https://www.gearshop.co.nz/collectio...eek-hv-ul-tent

----------


## 308

> Looking at getting a light weight tent. Anyone got any recommendations. Prefer tent with a fly snd footprint.


Got a Big Agnes - 1 person isn't large but with fly and footprint the whole thing is 1 kilo

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> That's interesting, i have only heard good things about them being bomber. What tent would you reccomend ryan? Chur 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


They're just hyped up by the likes of Hunting and Fishing but I've heard of tonnes of them collapsing under moderate wind loads. A mate and his son had a hubba hubba and came down from north island to hunt chamois with me and their tent ended up wrecked after a bit of wind blew through one evening, collapsed the pole structure and then the whole thing ripped after a bent pole poked a hole in it. Funny thing is I had one of those huntech bivvys at the time, set up right beside them and we all ended up riding out the rest of the trip in that. If you want bomb proof and reasonable pack weight... hilleberg, terra nova, wild country are all good solid tents. I've heard good things about the kuiu tents despite my hate for all the "hunting brand" crap out there. Good old macpac, kathmandu etc build some solid offerings but usually getting up there in weight.

----------


## Kudu

> Got a Big Agnes - 1 person isn't large but with fly and footprint the whole thing is 1 kilo


Mine is a 2 man Big Agnes and it is just on a kilo.

----------


## Danny

> Mine is a 2 man Big Agnes and it is just on a kilo.


Thats a good weight for a good tent. I had a look online today but couldnt find much information. 

I have a Hilleburg but want/ need a second tent. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MSL

> Thats a good weight for a good tent. I had a look online today but couldnt find much information. 
> 
> I have a Hilleburg but want/ need a second tent. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which model hilleberg?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Danny

Ive got the Atko I think its called. 
Its good but small as with the above comments and with the rascals I need something else.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## thatguy

Intentoutdoors has awesome selection from ultralight and up. Great prices and service too. I have the Tracker 2. Can fit pack and rifle in there comfortably too.

https://www.intentsoutdoors.co.nz/co...SAAEgJ4OPD_BwE

----------


## WillB

Hubba Hubba is a great tent but definitely not 4 season.

----------


## bumblefoot

I don't know much about the subject but have noticed how Josh James seems to rate the Stoney Creek Armadillo. I know he uses a lot of their gear and seems to be sorta sponsored by them a bit; but he does say if any of their gear needs improving... He has used it a while now and reckons it's had a real thrashing. They had a 1.5-man version but it doesn't seem to be on their site any more.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

I really liked my Macpac Microlight. Great value tent.

----------


## bigbear

> They're just hyped up by the likes of Hunting and Fishing but I've heard of tonnes of them collapsing under moderate wind loads. A mate and his son had a hubba hubba and came down from north island to hunt chamois with me and their tent ended up wrecked after a bit of wind blew through one evening, collapsed the pole structure and then the whole thing ripped after a bent pole poked a hole in it. Funny thing is I had one of those huntech bivvys at the time, set up right beside them and we all ended up riding out the rest of the trip in that. If you want bomb proof and reasonable pack weight... hilleberg, terra nova, wild country are all good solid tents. I've heard good things about the kuiu tents despite my hate for all the "hunting brand" crap out there. Good old macpac, kathmandu etc build some solid offerings but usually getting up there in weight.


when down south couple years ago my mate sleeped in his  look after kathmandu 4 season tent it was about 6 yrs old, we got 250mm of rain that night and wind i hadn't seen before. 3of us were already in a 2 man bivvy hut and i thought that was going to blow ova. The flat iron on the wall was popping all night. The wind was gusting in all directions.
Mates tent was getting flown completely flat on top of him then stand back up. 
The next day yip that tent was all out of shape but i dont know if my macpac i4 season i have now would have stayed up that night.
The kathmandu is also been through a good snow dump in a tahr block. petty they don't make this model anymore.

----------


## akaroa1

I have a MSR hubba 1 person tent to sell.
It's about 6 years old and used once 
Those older MSRs were pretty good until they started the race to the bottom on weight 
It was given to me with a foot print and a hubba gear shed. Never used 

I brought a MSR Carbon Reflex 2 really as a one man tent because it's so light
But it's a huge compromise with scary thin fabric, limited head height and shoulder width with 2 guys
But if you want to go that light there are always going to be trade offs
The Carbon Reflex 2 is also going to be sold and I will put the funds into a  slightly  heavier 2 man tent that I can use without agonizing over where to pitch it, what the wind is like and if the dog ( or a friend ) will wreck it

----------


## akaroa1

I have generally found that MSR tents are pretty reliable and were very innovative back a few years ago

They have been swamped by new smart designs made in China 
Quality and features are  always compromised because customers always want the most for the least  $s

If you are flying in to altitude an older MSR is a good base camp
Not so I think with the newer ones

----------


## akaroa1

Re weight

Being a young hunter in the 80s when gear was still very heavy
I have always been fascinated by the lightest possible gear options 

I have tried it all with tents and good and cooking etc
Generally after trying the very lightest option available I have rebounded to something slightly heavier but more suited to my needs

I think nothing has changed really and that it's an endless continuum of striving for better
But you will generally be dissapointed in the very lightest because the compromises are so great 

Go get fit and loose 2kgs that way and enjoy your hunt more that way

----------


## bumblefoot

@akaroa1 Or in my case 15..... Hell I could bring 7 tents with me then..........  :Wink:

----------


## striker

> when down south couple years ago my mate sleeped in his  look after kathmandu 4 season tent it was about 6 yrs old, we got 250mm of rain that night and wind i hadn't seen before. 3of us were already in a 2 man bivvy hut and i thought that was going to blow ova. The flat iron on the wall was popping all night. The wind was gusting in all directions.
> Mates tent was getting flown completely flat on top of him then stand back up. 
> The next day yip that tent was all out of shape but i dont know if my macpac i4 season i have now would have stayed up that night.
> The kathmandu is also been through a good snow dump in a tahr block. petty they don't make this model anymore.


sounds like our Kathmandu Boreas, a pretty well designed 4 season tent

----------


## bigbear

@striker i ask him what model it is. I know they don't make that model anymore over wise he would buy another in a heart beat.

----------


## Monk

Using Kuiu summit star.around 700 grams,fly and footprint.Plenty of room for gear and dog.

----------


## Ginga

> I have both a two man and a one man MSR Carbon Reflex. They are good light weight tents. If I'm going easy I'll take the two man for both me and the hound. They're not cheap but can be found secondhand. Not even sure if they still make them?
> Attachment 161094


Fu$k James, you must get a sore back sleeping on the roof?😂

----------


## akaroa1

MSR Carbon Reflex 2 listed in the For Sale section 

MST Hubba and gear shed to come

----------


## 10-Ring

I have a Big Agnes Fly Creek Platinum 2 person tent with a footprint. Never used - put it up in the back yard when I bought it from the gearshop two years ago to see how easy it was to erect. Then put it away along with my unused lightweight pack and lightweight sleeping bag (used once). Very light tent. I wouldn't want to use it in a howling gale though. I had visions of using it for a couple nights on extended bush hunts or tussock country in good weather.

I'm thinking I might sell it as I have an old big tent for end of road or chopper use as I'm getting too old for extended anything that involves too much physical.

----------


## Mohawk .308

Yep get a two man tent and also get one that you can take the tent down while the fly is still up ( handy in shit weather ) I think MSR tents you can do this.

----------


## Daniel Kwon

Did a bunch of research into this topic as well. I originally had my heart set on the MSR Hubba Hubba but upon digging a bit deeper, I found that there were several problems with it including: 1) Not factory seam sealed, 2) breaking down in the wind, 3) poor fabric tear strength. I had a friend who purchased one and we went out in 'moderate' winds and it definitely did not hold up very well. I decided to go with a Hilleberg Soulo. It's a 1-person tent but it's quite spacious.

----------


## Danny

Be interested in comments re the Soulo. I have an Atko that is a single person tent. 
Im unsure about anything else to compare it to apart from a Hubba Hubba and two (Minaret and Olympus) types. 
Certainly the Atko is of a decent build and it hasnt looked like failing in some cold windy evenings- small though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 30late

This is my Big Agnes copper spur 2 man tent , so far  Big Agnes has kept me warm and dry! ,had no problems at all with it ,as long as you are sensible about where you pitch it like other 3 season tents.
I use it with a footprint as the tent floor is very thin and you need a footprint if you want to use it with just the fly .
You also need extra pegs that it doesn't come with for the fly tie downs , so all up with extra pegs and footprint she weighs 1.64kg.
In this photo I haven't pegged out the vestibule which is enough room for a pack or doing your cooking etc. 
Cheers

----------


## stagstalker

Best tent ive owned/used

----------


## kukuwai

Arrived today. 



They definitely don't seem to have any problems with shipping. Good email updates too.
 @stagstalker id be interested in your thoughts on the carbon poles? Mine has aluminium as carbon not available until september.

This thread has been a good one, lots of good info in here to help folks make the right choice for their needs 

Cheers 


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## stagstalker

@kukuwai very nice! I got alloy poles for the same reason but my mates have carbon poles. The weight difference is something stupid like 30grams so negligible. The carbon poles are pretty damn good and have a higher breaking resistance with a more solid platform for the tent. The alloy poles flex a bit more and will give way to bending sooner. That being said, in one hell of a storm when both will break regardless, I figure at least my alloy ones will bend not snap (hopefully!) haha. Long story short, I don’t reckon it really matters. Both solid options.

----------

